# STEAL MY BANDS NEW ALBUM!



## NeSchn (Jul 4, 2011)

Dawn Of The Hero - The Last Stand 
(Progressive Metalcore)​1. Chapter I
2. I'm Not Sleeping Forever
3. A Vaccine For Humanity
4. My Resurrection
5. The Last Stand
6. Kingdom​
Download Link: 
http://www.mediafire.com/?rop88shw97gtv2a

So uhhh, this album is a bit stranger than the last one. We kinda just felt like doing what we always wanted to do with this EP. We really enjoy Prog Metal and a bunch of other metal so we trying to mix together (not in an Attack Attack or scenecore way). Two things you will notice on this album is that none of the songs really sound the same at all unlike the last one, and that my vocalist voice is a bit higher. Just let us know how you like it, we spent 6 months recording this monster xD​


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 4, 2011)

wat


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 4, 2011)

I LOVE the cover. Gonna listen to the album ASAP! *_*


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 4, 2011)

NNUUUU

Make us pay for it! Seriously! It looks like you spent too much time for it to be free... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm surely gonna listen to this. Maybe an Adf.ly link?


----------



## xist (Jul 4, 2011)

How is this encoded? 80GB for 6 songs, unless they're all pretty long seems immense.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Make us pay for it! Seriously! It looks like you spent too much time for it to be free...



Haha, Neil is one of the rare few true musicians around nowadays. He's told me that he's not making music for money, he's making it because he likes music and wants people to enjoy it. If you like it, you can purchase it(and/or some of DotH's nice merch) from him, I think he'd really appreciate that. And maybe go to his shows if you live near them lol.

Downloading it now brah! Hope I like it, cos I don't really think I would lol. But I'll still listen to it cos I liked OVT a little. If there's more of stuff like STB, that'll be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I BET IT'S SO SCENE AND ITS LIKE DESIGN THE SKYLINE OR ATTACK ATTACK


----------



## Cyan (Jul 4, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> How is this encoded? *80GB* for 6 songs, unless they're all pretty long seems immense.


What?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully it's only 80MB.

Thank you for sharing your work passion.
I'm not a fan of this kind of music but I'll listen to it (I liked a Symphonic metal album)
May I ask who designed the cover? it's one of the member of your group?


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 4, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> wat
> Download and listen!
> 
> 
> ...


Dommy said it right! Yes if you guys like it and want to buy it, just shoot me a message. I got all of em at my house so I can ship em out to you! and no, theres no more stuff like STB on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry mayne. BUT I SURE AINT DESIGN ThE SKYLINE OR ATTACK ATTACK FFFUUUUUUU


----------



## Warrior522 (Jul 4, 2011)

HELL YES. This is some of my favorite kind of music, and it is FUCKING AWESOME. 83


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 4, 2011)

Aww man, thanks for letting us download for free man! This album if fucking amazing.

Cheers!


----------



## Cyan (Jul 4, 2011)

I listened the album fully.
It's not my kind of music, specially the part where you cry out loud.
I liked some part of the music when it was harmonic with a melody.

Sorry, I can't tell more good or bad about it, I'm just not a fan


----------



## alidsl (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice!!! *downloads*

I loved the last album


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 4, 2011)

The cover is amazing.. How did you make it?

I'm still downloading.. so I will say something about the music tomorrow or so..


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 5, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> HELL YES. This is some of my favorite kind of music, and it is FUCKING AWESOME. 83
> Thanks man, I love how you love it! It means alot!
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't make it http://danbradleydesign.com made it. He's a real awesome guy and he's really good at what he does! Im glad youre checkin it out, let me know what you think!


----------



## iFish (Jul 5, 2011)

I WILL DOWNLOAD THIS BECAUSE IT'S FREE AND I LOVE YOU.

And it isn't my type of music, but I really want to hear it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 5, 2011)

Holy amazing this fuck is.

Seriously, this is fucking awesome.  Reading the rest of the topic, I know that you guys aren't charging for the music, but you mentioned merch?  Who would I talk to about that?  Or, if nothing else, you guys got a paypal I could send a few bucks to?  This is just so legit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, where would I find your other albums?


----------



## xist (Jul 5, 2011)

Stupid facepalm typo earlier....

Anyway, i've just downloaded it and haven't had a chance to listen to anything but the first track and about 30 secs of the second, and i'm immediately struck by the drums. You've definitely improved! However, and this is more about whoever mixed and produced the album, the drums are WAY TOO LOUD. There are loads of articles about the Loudness War but in just the small amount i've listened to it sounds like you need someone better behind the studio's desk to balance everything out properly rather than to just break speakers.

Now i have zero technical knowledge and am just a listener but i've listened to a huge range of music, and if every album i listened to was mixed like yours i'm not sure i'd have even got through a Converge discog....


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2011)

plasma dragon007 said:
			
		

> Holy amazing this fuck is.
> 
> Seriously, this is fucking awesome.  Reading the rest of the topic, I know that you guys aren't charging for the music, but you mentioned merch?  Who would I talk to about that?  Or, if nothing else, you guys got a paypal I could send a few bucks to?  This is just so legit
> 
> ...



Neil just put this out for us to listen to for free, but DotH still sells the album in physical copies(not sure about digital though, I think they did digital too the last time). They sell a range of merch too, namely t-shirts(link). I think you could contact Neil about this, not too sure though, I'm not a member of the band.

And they'd only one other album, Our Vagrant Throne, released last year(link).

Be sure to like their facebook page too, if you liked their music: http://www.facebook.com/DawnOfTheHero


----------



## Ace (Jul 5, 2011)

HOLY AWESOMNESS!! Let me just let you in on the fact that I'm one of Temps progheads, and slight /mu/coreness, and also lemme state that this reminded me of a heavy version of Six Gallery meeting Children of Nova meeting Opeth meeting some Avant-Garde Buckethead! This is considerably going in on my iPod!

KEEP ROCKING!


----------



## impizkit (Jul 5, 2011)

How about a link for your previous album.


----------



## Ace (Jul 5, 2011)

The first album is stickied in this very section! Here it is, tho.


----------



## xist (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, i've finished listening to it now, and aside from the improved musicianship, i actually preferred the older EP. I don't mean to sound harsh but there aren't any songs as good as Our Vagrant Throne or Fire at the Orphanage on here, and i don't really see any "progressive" tendencies bar the out of place mid song interludes and occasional odd timing. Those gang vocals should have been layered a billion more times too.

The addition of those comedy riffs in the tracks kind of ruined them for me as they're not progressive but more disjointed, and i think Kyle needs to work on his vocals a bit because his range is a little narrow.

No offence intended....


----------



## Demonstryde (Jul 5, 2011)

all i gots ta say is wow... great job guys. its definitely different. not just the norm metal growling. i deff liked the mid song punk type riffs, if you had more of those throughout the songs you would for sure have record labels breathing down your necks by now.  keep up the great work man.  my favorite song was im not sleeping forever... plus your voice is perfect , lil bit jealous.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 5, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> I WILL DOWNLOAD THIS BECAUSE IT'S FREE AND I LOVE YOU.
> 
> And it isn't my type of music, but I really want to hear it.


----------



## xist (Jul 5, 2011)

I just think you need to focus on a style and go with it. Progressive doesn't mean slightly kooky riffs.....listen to Between the Buried and Me for example. They're not kooky.

And as for it being loud, yes it's loud. But stick the tracks in your MP3 player of choice, and then stick a Converge or The Red Chord song on. The difference hits you and feels a bit weird....


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 5, 2011)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> all i gots ta say is wow... great job guys. its definitely different. not just the norm metal growling. i deff liked the mid song punk type riffs, if you had more of those throughout the songs you would for sure have record labels breathing down your necks by now.  keep up the great work man.  my favorite song was im not sleeping forever... plus your voice is perfect , lil bit jealous.


Thanks a bunch man! And yeah, those little weird interludes in the songs are definitely my favorite parts of the songs xD I could see where labels would like it also. And schweet, Im Not Sleeping Forever is a great track probably the most "coreish" one off the album. That opening riff was actually made in my head last year when I was camping, when I came home we immediately set up and basically created the whole track in a day xD and thanks man! I will let Kyle know that you like his voice, it seems people either love his voice or hate it xD


----------



## Demonstryde (Jul 5, 2011)

by any chance do you guys have a web site?
if not, would be happy to help with one, as i dont have very many time consuming obligations right now.  lemme know what ya think.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 5, 2011)

im only gna download this if you spend more time as you used to on the forums bringing with you teh lulz


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 5, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> I just think you need to focus on a style and go with it. Progressive doesn't mean slightly kooky riffs.....listen to Between the Buried and Me for example. They're not kooky.
> 
> And as for it being loud, yes it's loud. But stick the tracks in your MP3 player of choice, and then stick a Converge or The Red Chord song on. The difference hits you and feels a bit weird....
> The thing is, is that we don't wanna do that though xD We all listen to different styles of music, I listen to alot of Prog/Tech Death Metal, and Black Metal and stuff like that, my singer listens to Power Metal, Metalcore, Death Metal and a bunch of stuff, then we have 2 new members who love Deathcore and Scenecore shit so we are all diverse and we like to add everything into one. (Except Scenecore shit, we never allow that ever.) And even if it is kooky riffs, its still progressive right? How many bands do hear having Beach Boys riffs in the middle of their tracks? xD We think its fucking hilarious lol. So its prog, but in a different direction/way lol
> ...


k I PROMISE I WIL TRY ;D


----------



## Forstride (Jul 5, 2011)

IT'S TAKING SO LONG TO DOWNLOAD!  ;_;

Your first album/EP (Whatever it was) was pretty nice, but I didn't like the vocals that much.  Everything else sounded great, so I look forward to listening to this when it finishes downloading.


----------



## Dangy (Jul 5, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> Stupid facepalm typo earlier....
> 
> Anyway, i've just downloaded it and haven't had a chance to listen to anything but the first track and about 30 secs of the second, and i'm immediately struck by the drums. You've definitely improved! However, and this is more about whoever mixed and produced the album, the drums are WAY TOO LOUD. There are loads of articles about the Loudness War but in just the small amount i've listened to it sounds like you need someone better behind the studio's desk to balance everything out properly rather than to just break speakers.
> 
> Now i have zero technical knowledge and am just a listener but i've listened to a huge range of music, and if every album i listened to was mixed like yours i'm not sure i'd have even got through a Converge discog....


Hahaha I guess its all opinon, I think it was mixed perfectly. Yeah I could see some parts with the drums being too loud but personally I think it was mixed pretty well lol. It is really loud though isn't it? xD

Maybe because _you_ are the drummer?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 5, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> I just think you need to focus on a style and go with it. Progressive doesn't mean slightly kooky riffs.....listen to Between the Buried and Me for example. They're not kooky.
> 
> And as for it being loud, yes it's loud. But stick the tracks in your MP3 player of choice, and then stick a Converge or The Red Chord song on. The difference hits you and feels a bit weird....


Excuse my outburst but BTBAM IS AWESOME

Ahem...downloading the new DotH :33333


----------



## xist (Jul 5, 2011)

Neil listen to this song which has a well known theme embedded in it - 

[youtube]mXS5AEZ-8_s[/youtube]

When it starts it doesn't sound out of place and slightly weird in the context of the song. I understand that you want to sound different but i think at the moment it sounds like a mish mash.



Spoiler



It was Knightrider at around 2:46 btw...


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 5, 2011)

omg the drums have some terrible beat in that song above from 0:15 to 0:31, and it's repeated throughout the song, just made me feel weird

on topic:
i thought the drums were fine (but the tracks were on the loud side), and i liked his voice, however when he was screaming, and there were backup screamers (and just the background voices in general), it didn't sound full enough, i don't really know what it is, but it felt flat, like when u take a great stereo mix of something and make it mono, u lose the room filling effect

Chapter I was a solid instrumental intro, shoulda cut the part from 1:16 to 1:27.

In I'm not sleeping forever the beginning up to 0:52 was awesome. But wth happened around 3:15? that seemed really out of place, the whole thing up to 3:50

A few bits in A Vaccine For Humanity where it sounded like he was babbling near the beginning, kinda weird, and another wth moment at 2:06 to 2:17, but the rest of that song was fine

On My Resurrection, it was weird in the intro where the constant strumming guitar would sometimes fade out and come back, it should have stayed constant throughout the intro. At 1:14 to 1:24, there was that weird babbling voice again, i don't really know what that is and it's kinda weird. But i really like his singing voice, i think you should do more songs where it's mostly singing with screaming in the background. At 2:50, felt like the harmony stayed too simple, should of added in more complexity the second time around, and kept it when u repeated later on. around 4:00, the bass sounded too... i dunno it just didn't sound authentic, like i couldn't here the actual string being strummed, i just heard the notes. At 5:22, weird transition, then it goes back to the normal beat, probably should of just cut that part out. 

Really liked the buildup on My Last Stand up to 1:00. The bit at 1:40, where it switches between ears, it does it too much, it should just be more focused on the left, then the right, not exclusively on that side, i've heard tons of songs that do this, they always have it play on both sides, just it's much quieter on the side it's not focused on. At 3:50, where did that come from? At 5:00, it's that same not full sound, and it wasn't loud enough, that part was obviously focused on the vocals but they were too hard to hear. And the song shoulda ended at 5:30, after that it was just repeating over and over.

Great intro in Kingdom, have the same bass complaint, i could hear the actual strumming but it sounded like the actual base notes were far too loud for how hard it sounded like he was strumming. Really liked the song up to 2:00, again i really like his singing with the occasional screaming, but it felt too random after that up until 4:20.


Overall it was pretty good, but just cut the random crap in the middle of songs, it breaks the flow


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 6, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> IT'S TAKING SO LONG TO DOWNLOAD!  ;_;
> 
> Your first album/EP (Whatever it was) was pretty nice, but I didn't like the vocals that much.  Everything else sounded great, so I look forward to listening to this when it finishes downloading.
> Well I hope you like this one too! Let me know when its finally done downloading
> ...


Sheesh I read that whole thing! Thank you for that! What I got out of most of it is that you don't like the Prog/Tech parts that we put in. Its fine though its not everyones thing. We love listening to stuff that change it up quick and doesn't follow a certain structure because it keeps us into it. So thats what we tried to do with that, we dont try to follow anything we just like to do what we like to do xD But either way, Im glad you enjoyed besides all that stuff you posted, means alot to us man!


----------



## xist (Jul 6, 2011)

Dangy was quoting you and you agreed with yourself....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that main thing people don't like are the bits you're classing as "Progressive", when they're not really prog in the sense of prog metal. They don't fit with the overall songs and thus destroy their integrity. That Knightrider clip makes you think "wtf? Did i just hear Knight Rider?" but it sits well with the song as a whole.

This is more what prog metal is. Now i know you're metalcore, which means maybe this is a better set of examples but i hope you can see the difference.

You're drumming is really good though, as are the guitars (and some of the actual bits of music in the songs are great) but like i said the weird interludes mess up my appreciation and i think Kyle needs to either work on his range or narrow it down as his voice doesn't support the higher ranges so well.

Post up a clip of Our Vagrant Throne (my favourite by miles) or Fire at the Orphanage from the first EP and your favourite song from this one and see what people generally think.


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 6, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 6, 2011)

Downloaded it! I'll give ya my input after listening through the whole album at least 3-4times.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 7, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> Dangy was quoting you and you agreed with yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schweet, just let me know!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 7, 2011)

For those of you who like torrents

http://www.mediafire.com/?crozibfqivymg01


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 8, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> For those of you who like torrents
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?crozibfqivymg01


Nice! If you wanna send that around torrent sites I would


----------



## alidsl (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah ill do that now,

Just to say its a pretty smexy album


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 10, 2011)

I like it alot. Its a big step up from the already pretty good "Vagrant Throne" Ive only listened to it once but judging how many times ive listened to Vagrant Throne... :3


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 15, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Yeah ill do that now,
> 
> Just to say its a pretty smexy album
> 
> ...



YAYAYAYAYAYAY! Im glad you like it Bortzy! Let me know how much you like it when you listen to it more dude!


----------



## Dangy (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, I've listened to this album, through my car stereo, and through ear buds, and it's not mixed right...


----------



## kevan (Sep 11, 2011)

*Sighs* Sad to see this thread go so far down.
Can you please add a link to this thread into your Stickied topic?

Edit: Fuck I only just got around to listening to the first album (havnt heard the second either yet)
and I really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it.


----------



## Absynthe (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm listening to the first EP and OH BOY. I really love it. Unfortunately the second one is no longer available on mediafire, and the torrent previously posted has 0 peers, coul anyone re-upload it to mediafire? Thanks!


----------



## petspaps (Sep 11, 2011)

The artwork is so epic...... but good album all in all. So hard to find good and true musicians who play for the music these days.


----------



## azntiger (Sep 11, 2011)

Awh, the download is down. I was really looking forward to listening too.


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, since this topic got bumped up: Neil quit DotH around a week ago since he can't commit fully to the band presently. They are still on good terms though.

Just thought I should point that out.


----------



## kevan (Sep 11, 2011)

Is Neil "Neschn"?


----------



## Domination (Sep 12, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Is Neil "Neschn"?



Yeah. The ex-drummer of DotH.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

Download link is down.... NOOOOO

I love the first album


----------



## kevan (Sep 13, 2011)

Someone plesh post a new link D=


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 13, 2011)

Terminator02 to the rescue!

download


Sad to hear that he quit


----------



## kevan (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Termi


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is an excellent EP. The only thing that really annoyed me was the Unclean Vocals.

Who knows maybe one day you'll beat my favorite band, The Devil Wears Prada. Sad to see Neil quit though :/


----------



## kevan (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm guessing you mean Screamo when you say unclean but you should get used to it


----------



## xist (Sep 19, 2011)

He means the guttural or harsh vocals. Screamo is something totally different.

This is essentially screamo - 
[youtube]mgWKwkunV0M[/youtube]

Sounds a lot more like you're destroying your throat and vocal chords, and that you're about to spit out a lung. (That's a great song by Raein btw!)


Sad to say that the only song i've kept from this new album is Chapter I.


----------



## kevan (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I get that Screamo is different I just usually refer to most Guttural vocals etc.
As Screamo.


----------

